# Self Service Dog Wash Business....



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

So a friend and I have been talking about opening a Self Serve Dog Wash in our town. I live in a pretty big town and only know of one other self serve dog wash and it is across town. 


Anyone on here use these?
What are your thoughts on these?

Thanks.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Not sure where you live... Did you check out if there are any groomers in town? They often have self serve washing areas for dogs as well. At least in my area. I think it's a good idea. Good luck w/it.

Both my dogs get groomed - I don't personnally use them as I'd rather have someone else get wet in the winter and not me. I do, however, wash my big dog outside in the summer.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

We have a Cocker Spaniel and a Miniature Schnauzer - so we can give them a bath in the tub. However, it is difficult for me due to lower back pain. I have not heard of any type of self serve dog washing places, but if there was one in my area I would definately be interested. As long as the pricing was lower than the mobile pet groomers or the regular groomers, then between groomings when just a bath is needed it would be quite useful.

I think it's a great idea! :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I used one once and I absolutely loved it! They had the raised baths so it was no pain on my lower back, they gave me all the shampoos, conditioner, brushes, towels and even a big rubber apron for me to stay dry! The use of all these were included in the price and then I could use their grooming tables afterwards if needed too (no need for me since I have short haired dogs, but a nice touch all the same). They also did regular grooming services there too. I think it was something like $12 - $15 for a self-wash there. 

However, now that I have showers with the detachable head things, it makes bathing my dogs much easier for me to do at home so I just save the money and stay at home. Plus I have 3 dogs so that would add up rather quickly for me. But I do like the concept of them.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

And if you do it, you should try to get a place near a dog park!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> And if you do it, you should try to get a place near a dog park!


Good idea!:biggrin:


----------

